# Logos For Hadrian's Releases Thread



## Awdofgum (Mar 5, 2008)

Original Thread

Banners

my banner (awdofgum)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :





.

crkdshad's:





Kyoji's:





benchma®k's:





fenthwick's:





TaeK's:





matriculated's: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Seals

crkdshad's:








Kyoji's:








Railgun's:








fenthwick's:








TaeK's:
















GBAtemp Vote Now!


----------



## Triforce (Mar 5, 2008)

I've gotta be honest, none of them are that great. Even so i cast my vote and went with matriclated's banner an Koji's seals.

TaeK's stuff is ok and would suit an official Nintendo website but they don't really go with GBAtemp's forum theme, in fact it's not just TaeK's, none of them really do lol. Respect to everyone for trying but someone should come up with something that suits the site design a bit more.

Using the font from the GBAtemp header would be a good start. Anyway thats just my opinion, im sure a lot of people love these


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 5, 2008)

I voted for matriculated's banner and Taeks stampy seals.

Will start using whoever wins on Fridays thread.  Also I'll probably use a runner ups one for maybe a week a month.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 5, 2008)

GBAtemp where are the votes? Even if you don't like any of them just vote anyways.
i was expecting 50 votes by today


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Mar 5, 2008)

I only just heard about this (just got back from holidays).  Good work everyone!


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 5, 2008)

If someone's banner/seals don't win and I really don't like it can I just go to the next one down?


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 5, 2008)

TaeK's banner and crkdshad's seals. And of course, Hadrian, it's your thread


----------



## matriculated (Mar 5, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> If someone's banner/seals don't win and I really don't like it can I just go to the next one down?



Why don't you just pick the ones you like and rotate them as you originally had intended? I was actually surprised that this was going to be a poll.


I'll make matching seal for mine (if it makes the final cut), but I just don't have the time right now.


----------



## tjas (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't like any of them


----------



## Issac (Mar 5, 2008)

i think taeks approval-thingys are too similar and well, not that good... fenthwicks are much more "pass or fail"


----------



## Railgun (Mar 5, 2008)

my seals are not listed in the post below the vote :'(

here they are^^


----------



## xJonny (Mar 5, 2008)

I've just voted for my favourites


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 5, 2008)

I didn't vote for Taek's gold seals but THE HADRIAN STAMP MUST STAY!!!


----------



## natkoden (Mar 5, 2008)

fenthwick's banner and TaeK's seals


----------



## Osaka (Mar 5, 2008)

benchma®k's and crkdshad's banners look too much like those "WIN A FREE WII!!!" banners..


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 5, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Earlier I put your banner and Taeks seals (as they both were winning at the time, but not now) onto the thread I'll post this week and it suited it.

Surprised its on the front page too, just a shame I haven't got a prize or something.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 5, 2008)

Railgun said:
			
		

> my seals are not listed in the post below the vote :'(
> 
> here they are^^



i'm so so sorry Railgun, i knew i was missing something.


----------



## Railgun (Mar 5, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Railgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah no prob, sinkhead added my seals to your post


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 5, 2008)

I think Hadrian should get 25% of the say, or am i being to harsh, because it is his thread...
Or Hadrian gets vote counts as 10


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 5, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> I think Hadrian should get 25% of the say, or am i being to harsh, because it is his thread...
> Or Hadrian gets vote counts as 10


Well I don't see it as it being my thread, it belongs to you guys. You want it so I do it, and its you lot who has to see the banners/seals week after week.  I'll have one week a month with a different banner/seals and then return to the winner until people seek a permanent change.

EDIT: I'm a touch confused to which of Taeks seals are people voting for
This 





  where's the second one gone?

or these:


----------



## MrKuenning (Mar 6, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> i think taeks approval-thingys are too similar and well, not that good... fenthwicks are much more "pass or fail"




I completely agree,  I think the seals should be noticably diffrent.


----------



## JPH (Mar 6, 2008)

I like awdofgum's banner and Railgun's seals


----------



## Akotan (Mar 6, 2008)

Triforce already said it and I think the same: unfortunately none of them have a great design and don't follow GBAtemp visual guideline. I would have joined this if I knew sooner and have some free time to give my two cents too. People, keep it simple and don't try to overdo it, ok? (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TaeK (Mar 6, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Other one is: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







To be honest, i don't quite like the official seal of quality ones anymore, lol.


----------



## MC DUI (Mar 6, 2008)

I voted for Taek's in both.

In the seals section I was voting for the stamp pictures.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 6, 2008)

TaeK
your stamp seals would be better if you changed your Hadrian Approved one to dark green,
just thought i'd throw that out there.


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 6, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> I didn't vote for Taek's gold seals but THE HADRIAN STAMP MUST STAY!!!


She is wise beyond her drawings.

Talk about Celebrities. I think Hadrian is actually f*ck*ng Ben Affleck too!


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 6, 2008)

matriculated's banner looks really nice to me. Taek's approval/disapproval seals are great also.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 6, 2008)

matriculated's banner and taek's seal (golden one)
Excellent job by the others as the design is well thought and looks gr8


----------



## tjas (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Akoji (Mar 6, 2008)

I Like Kyoji set more. It simple and effective.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 6, 2008)

Well it looks like Taek is for the win on both, unless those who don't like it create loads of new accounts to fix it!


----------



## cosmiccow (Mar 6, 2008)

matriculated's the sexiest! and Taek for the seals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




though i think the seals should be made easier distinguishable, to see wether its WIN or FAIL on a brief glance


----------



## xJonny (Mar 6, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Well it looks like Taek is for the win on both, unless those who don't like it create loads of new accounts to fix it!



Good idea, lets do it!

(Just kidding!)


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks like no one's coming back in this one, congratulations TaeK


----------



## xJonny (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations, TaeK.

I kinda made a little modification to TaeK's one but it's nothing amazing:

. x


----------

